# using granite pcs for walkway



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you will find granite to be awfully slippery, even with the non-polished side up. 

As for landscape materials? Look into chapters of perennial, hosta, iris, etc. societies or garden clubs in your area. You don't have to immerse yourself in the politics but the people are good about sharing cuttings, rhyzomes, root splits and so forth for free or minimal cost. Your real, not box store, local nursery should have a listing of them or the library will. 

Your community arborist may have access to discount pricing on trees that can be passed on to you in return for planting varieties the arborists like to see for diversity. 

Look for old buildings coming down for access to things like brick and decorative landscape accents. Some will not want you wandering around for insurance reasons though.

Think outside the box about objects you find that can be repurposed into landscape elements. If you can stand them, hit yard, garage and thrift shop sales for possible finds.

I was a landscape designer in a past life so have a bias I guess. I do like to encourage those embarking on landscape projects to measure and scale their projects to paper. It makes it easy to see how things will fit and to determine irrigation, low voltage wiring, and other material needs. Drawing are good communications tools that come in handy talking with nurseries and contractors for things like building decks, hardscape and water elements as well. You can either use an engineer or architect scale (or graph paper) or an inexpensive or free computer program.


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

My neighbor did this between our garbage cans. Looks kind of cool I guess; although out of place.

I've fallen twice. I know they are there. I've still fallen twice. Just my 2 cents.

Look on craigslist, people give landscaping stuff away, usually if you pick it up. If you are in Milwaukee, I've got two bushes I'm looking to get rid of.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

coderguy said:


> My neighbor did this between our garbage cans. Looks kind of cool I guess; although out of place.
> 
> I've fallen twice. I know they are there. I've still fallen twice. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Look on craigslist, people give landscaping stuff away, usually if you pick it up. If you are in Milwaukee, I've got two bushes I'm looking to get rid of.


Yup!:wink: And you were probably not trying to run around on the granite like a kid would. I think I would look for another material.

Two ways to look at things I suppose. In our wonderful litigious country people will suit for looking at them the wrong way and for the maximum amount they think they can get for you. You have to respond and defend the suit. My fave at the moment is the woman suing McDonald's suggesting that because they only paid her minimum wage, she had to become a hooker at some brothel in Nevada. Not be sexist but it looks to me like she might be aging out what once might have been a lucrative career. So why not nail McDs. It is not like she is suggesting the place made her kid fat or the coffee is too hot. 

On the other hand, adding a $1-2M umbrella liability policy to your homeowners costs chimp change and much as I am skeptical of the industry? I think it one of their better products. 

If I were laying down slippery polished granite tiles I would be certain to add the coverage. As a former sailboat racer who has slipped and cracked his head open missing a footing on surfaces that were supposed to grip? Not granite? Learn to super glue head wounds together too. And stock the medicine cabinet with butterfly bandages. Or just quickly and quietly bag and bury---or compost heap---the people that slip and fall.

I would really discourage you from this granite walk idea.


----------



## marshalee (Mar 29, 2012)

I was kinda thinking they might be too slippery, bummer as they are great pieces, really nice looking too. I have no need for plants, after 20 years here seem to give a ton away. I too like to map out my projects (whatever they are, not just exterior) on paper, kind of a thing with me. Ms List Maker . Am redoing my largest bed this year, started working on it last year. 
My old walkway was wooden, built it myself but it wore out. We have alleys in our city so my garage is out back which means a path gets worn no way around it. All the way from the back of the house through the entire back yard. Tried wood chips, tried pea gravel, tried regular pebbles but the wooden worked the nicest especially when moving stuff. Can't afford a new wood one so will just keep looking for a low low cost to 0 cost solution. Also want to redo the front door path and side gate path. They are in pavers now and I don't like the blah look. 
Thanks for your responses-will keep looking as I need large amount. If anyone else comes up with anything love to hear it.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Landscape materials go fast on craigslist and kijji, but they come up if you're quick. Mondays and Tuesdays seem to be the best days.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to agree with Eco. I have a few granite pieces set in our brick walk. They are rough sawn, not slippery at all, and they look good. Been there for 20 years, haven't been sued yet. Granite floor tiles which are polished are a different matter, but I am not sure even in that case they are any more slippery than any other polished stone such as marble, greenstone, or slate, all of which I have seen used indoors polished.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am following this and MAY concede to the idea of stone walkway. Remember though, the OP is not suggesting he will use thought out stone. He is proposing to use scraps---one supposes of different sizes and shapes. :no: I really am approaching this with an open mind. I guess the non-polished side of granite no worse than other materials but convince me further if you feel like it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

EcoGranite said:


> The other plus to granite is it has already been around for millions of years and does not degrade like concrete. It has on average three times the compressive strength of a concrete paver and a beauty unmatchable by any man made product.


If quarried and cut properly. :thumbsup: Much these days is just hacked out with no respect. I will grant you stone is beautiful. My first place in NYC was marble floor and and bath. Counters were granite. Sorry but the floors were slippery. 

And I love working with concrete creatively. Of course a paver thickness material will fracture. There is nothing like a nice concrete walkway, stamped and stained though.


----------



## marshalee (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, been thinking and looking at those granite pcs over the wkend. Decided to lay about 10 pcs, (polished side down) and see how I liked them and how well they worked when wet. It is like putting a flagstone path together. Irregular shapes, most med size. Even though I have not cleaned them there are color changes depending on the granite color, sure it is not at all as beautiful as the polished but it is better looking than my concrete pavers. Very, very slip resistant when wet even more than my pavers so final conclusion, going to go for it. Have laid out on paper my pathways, both back, side and front of house. Going to start prep work this wkend when my son is here to help me as some of those pcs are pretty heavy plus am going to need to make many runs to get more as I will need alot. Going to cost very little and I think it will be beautiful. Will add a pic when done but think I will be working on it for a few months in between all the other stuff going on. Thanks again,


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

.deleted.


----------



## tedvol (Apr 17, 2012)

Using granite for walkway is a great idea. The problem you mention about the slipperiness of granite can be solved by an expert, so you should consult them, they will better tell you what to do in this situation.


----------

